# how do you do your 5000iu hcg amp?



## kraziplaya (Feb 14, 2006)

i have a 5000iu amp of hcg, unlimited pinz .5 cc insulin, and bac stat water...
i want to divide the 5000iu into 10 500iu pins

how do i go about doing this?
i got the math part... but where can i put all the bac stat water and hcg so i can do the correct pulling?

i hope this makes sense


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 14, 2006)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> i have a 5000iu amp of hcg, unlimited pinz .5 cc insulin, and bac stat water...
> i want to divide the 5000iu into 10 500iu pins
> 
> how do i go about doing this?
> ...


So if your pin is a half CC, then with it filled, that would equal 2500iu's. So 1/5 of that is 500iu's. It has to have numbers on the pin. how are they marked and i'll tell you exactly. If your pin would have been 1 cc, you would draw to the number 10 mark for 500iu's. Reason i can't tell you now is I have never seen or used a .5 cc pin. 


Tough


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 14, 2006)

the slin pins I have go to 10...if you take 1cc of bac water and mix it with the HCG then you would draw to the 10 mark on 10 different slin pins....each pin would consist of 500iu. My pins are 1cc pins.

take two pins with bac water and mix the HCG......if your pins read to 50 then you will still draw to the 10 mark....if they read 100 then you would draw to the 5 mark. I can only assume they read to 50 since its .5cc pins.

Hope this helps.

(basically if you take 1cc of bac water you will end up drawing 10 equal amounts into ten pins...this will give you 500iu into each of those pins)


----------



## Mudge (Feb 14, 2006)

Shoot it gently down the side of the ampule. I like to use 2cc of bacteriostatic water, and then every .2cc is my 500iu.


----------



## kraziplaya (Feb 14, 2006)

perfect...


----------



## ZECH (Feb 15, 2006)

MIXING HCG
Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.

Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
Refrigerate the vial and use as needed. It will last reconsituted for 60 days.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 15, 2006)

I would prefer to preload the pins

When you push a pin through the stopper it dulls it and a slin pin is so thin it probably dulls it even more....just a thought. Its not going to make a huge difference since it will slide into your skin like butter either way....but I noticed it was a pain to push the slin pin through the stopper without bending the pin


----------

